
How an F Student Became America’s Most Prolific Inventor - happyscrappy
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-americas-top-inventor-lowell-wood/
======
PhantomGremlin
Fascinating article. The thing that upset me is that the guy works for
Intellectual Ventures, which is more patent troll than anything else.

Finally toward the end the article does acknowledge this:

 _At its best, IV saves lives. At its worst, it can be a bully. It owns
patents in software, medical devices, and other areas, and licenses rights
under those patents for a fee. Companies in Silicon Valley, in particular,
have complained that IV’s stance is basically, “Pay up or we’ll sue.” The bulk
of its revenue comes from these licensing deals. Wood prefers to keep the
conversation on IV’s weird, wonderful ideas, leaving talk of this side of its
business to Myhrvold._

